# Water cooling worth it? Also, Lights!



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Just what the title asks, Is water cooling worth the trouble to keep your components cool? I would like to hit no issues with heat so.. Just wondering what the best options would be.

And cool lights! List some!
I'm pretty indecisive, so maybe lights that i can control the color of? Maybe something similar to alienware's control center thing? =)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes providing you use a quality water cooling system


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Well do you mind suggesting one, or can someone else? I'm not sure what to look for in a water-cooler.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at the swiftek

http://www.swiftnets.com/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My thoughts, water and electricity don't play well together and there is not enough gain to justify the expense.
I have heard some good thing about this one: 
http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-279-1.htm


----------



## GrungyBev (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine leaked lol.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I also vote for Swiftek. Build a rig using a Swiftek cooler over a year ago and that beat is still pounding along. NO LEAKS!


----------

